# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Trek Dual Sport 2

## Sinttura

Pyöräilyinnostus on nostanut päätään ja pitäisi hankkia pyörä kuntoiluun poluille ja asfaltille sekä jonkin verran tulisi ajeltua myös työmatkoja. Mikään himourheilija en ole, eli lähinnä olisi tarkoitus ylläpitää kuntoa. Mitä mieltä olette tuosta pyörästä?

https://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi_FI/p...colorCode=teal

----------

